# Tobacco in your First Aid Kit?



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone keep tobacco (such as redman or beachnut) in their first aid kits?
I know tobacco makes a tremendous poultice. We stopped using typical medication for treating hoof rot on the livestock and started using a sopping wet wad of tobacco and held in place with vet wrap, this pulls the infection out much faster they any other medicine we have used. I know it would work for people as well.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

I remember my father chewing up Prince Albert smoking tobacco and puttung it on our bee and wasp stings. It seemed to help. But had not thought of putting in first aid kit.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

It also works better than anything I have ever tried for stings.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd also mention it works great for canker sores. I prefer a pinch of a cigarette, the paper helps keep the tobacco from floating around and the flavor isn't so strong as to make me want to hurl. Keep it directly on the canker sore till it stops burning, and presto canker sore gone. Rarely takes more then one or two treatments.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd rather have a stockpile of listerine and some glyoxide for canker sores. Also focus on good nutrition. The listerine can be used as mouthwash, applied to cuts/acne to prevent infection, feet for a mild case of athletes foot. Listerine is also a great gargle for a sore throat. Glyoxide will whiten your teeth while treating the canker not the opposite. 
The Many Surprising Uses of Listerine


Gly-oxide Liquid Information from Drugs.com


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I have some tobacco seeds, but have not planted any yet. Maybe next year I'll try to grow some.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Planting tobacco is a good Idea. Good for barter and it can be used by soaking in water and useing the water to kill bugs in your garden.(besides the above uses)


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I do. Nicotine is good for pain from stings. Also have seeds for growing. Cigars are excellent for keeping mosquitos and othr biting insects at bay, even in wetlands.


----------



## wayne miles (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you roll your own cigars ? If so, tell us about it.


----------

